
Microsoft’s vision of the Post PC future - kposehn
http://9to5mac.com/2011/10/27/heres-microsofts-vision-of-the-post-pc-future/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+9To5Mac-MacAllDay+%289+to+5+Mac+-+Apple+Intelligence%29
======
contextfree
This is a sequel to this video from 2009 ->
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvA9lA7_5FE> which was supposed to depict the
world in 2019.

It's interesting to watch the older video now - it was shown before Windows
Phone 7, Windows 8, etc. were revealed, and while those obviously don't bring
us to the 2019 of the video, in retrospect it does show the design direction
they were headed in (whether because those products were influenced by the
video or because the video was influenced by the early design work on those
products). So this might reveal more about the design aspirations for the next
wave of Microsoft products than it does about the world of 2021.

